

Ask HN: Start-up idea in existing company, what compensation should I expect? - kreek

Hacker News focuses mainly on start-up ideas that receive outside funding but I have a question about creating a company from within the company I work for.&#60;p&#62;Let me preface this by noting that I had this idea before I joined the company. The product/service would combine a web interface with manufacturing. My employers existing manufacturing infrastructure is a perfect fit; we would just need to build is the web interface (and obviously market it).&#60;p&#62;If I bring this idea to my company what kind of compensation should I expect? A raise? Equity in the new venture? If an idea is "1% inspiration, 99% perspiration", how about at least 1% ownership?
======
michael_dorfman
How long is a piece of string?

This really depends on a lot of factors, not the least of which are: 1) the
non-obviousness of the idea, 2) the degree to which you have the idea
developed as something that can be implemented, and 3) the attitude of your
current employer.

My guess: if all you're coming to them with is a vague idea, you're likely to
get nothing more than a pat on the back, if they deign to implement it at all.

------
jaddison
Do you have any clauses about intellectual property, ideas, inventions in your
employee contract? Be sure to analyze it carefully - speak to a lawyer if it
isn't clear to you.

Even if there are clauses in your contract stating the company can keep your
ideas without compensation, sometimes companies are decent and good about that
sort of thing.

